# Virtual Christmas dinner in Senior Forums,,,Pot Luck



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2020)

*Since some of us will be staying at home alone on Christmas, lets do a dinner party On Friday.  What will you bring?  I am making a pot roast in the slow cooker. I will make enough to share.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2020)

Put me down for a platter of pierogi with caramelized onions and kielbasa with a bottle of hot horseradish.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 23, 2020)

Is *pot* legal in these forums or are we just in *luck* for the season?

I can bring canned peas!  





Yep, I'm that guy who always goes cheap but LOVES the goodies everybody else brings.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Is *pot* legal in these forums or are we just in *luck* for the season?
> 
> I can bring canned peas!
> 
> ...


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 23, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>





Yessir, we can do this!   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 23, 2020)

Your home for the holidays! 

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

Will we have a hot tub this time?

I will ask my wife to make one of her Apple Crisps, and I will bring some vanilla ice cream to go with it.

Now some of you folks got pretty wild at the Thanksgiving Party and we are probably lucky that the neighbors didn't call the police. We need to tone it down just a bit this time.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2020)

I'll bring a vegetarian lasagne and my special marinated cherry tomato/cucumber salad.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Will we have a hot tub this time?
> 
> I will ask my wife to make one of her Apple Crisps, and I will bring some vanilla ice cream to go with it.
> 
> Now some of you folks got pretty wild at the Thanksgiving Party and we are probably lucky that the neighbors didn't call the police. We need to tone it down just a bit this time.


You ain't seen nuthin' yet


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 23, 2020)

Just remember, since this is a virtual event, we can dress any way we want to - even not at all!  Brings back the 60s and 70s.  

Tony


----------



## Pepper (Dec 23, 2020)

You folks are truly wonderful.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2020)

@Pecos   Yes on the hot tub.  @tbeltrans well, technically, where I live just medicinal pot, but what the heck. Lets go for it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2020)

An appie.  A cream cheese/cheddar cheese roll.  Nipped up with garlic and rolled in chopped pecans.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You ain't seen nuthin' yet


Yes, you were one of the "ringleaders of mischief" last time.
How many times did you spike that punch bowl anyway?


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

Jules said:


> An appie.  A cream cheese/cheddar cheese roll.  Nipped up with garlic and rolled in chopped pecans.


I am "all in" on this one. Sounds decadent.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 23, 2020)

Tamales OK ? It's a Christmas tradition here in the Southwest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)

I'll bring a Lemon Mousse cake Marie, and a couple of bottles of Decoy Zinfandel.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 23, 2020)

My specialty is  "Steamed Carrot Pudding...with... "Caramel".
Another one i could be bring is called "Fuzzy Fruit Salad".


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2020)

MickaC said:


> My specialty is  "Steamed Carrot Pudding...with... "Caramel".
> Another one i could be bring is called "Fuzzy Fruit Salad".


Sounds adventurous, I'm in.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Sounds adventurous, I'm in.


Good, i'll put you on the guest list.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Put me down for a platter of pierogi with caramelized onions and kielbasa with a bottle of hot horseradish.


I hope it's an enormous platter, Aunt Bea, because I'm going to be hungry!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Is *pot* legal in these forums or are we just in *luck* for the season?
> 
> I can bring canned peas!
> 
> ...


I'll be sure that a special spot awaits you, Tony... one at the very back of the line! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

Merry Christmas Marie and people!

Here are my first contributions to the virtual Christmas Dinner:

3 Bean Salad:



But* first* you might want to take this so there is no commotion:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

I'll bring a few pans of my homemade cabbage rolls, a large stock pot of my Polish Borscht, and a batch of my mouthwatering raspberry Pyrahi with fresh farm whipping cream to go along with!


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm going to bring my special Vodka Cake.  Just in case I can't make it, here is the recipe:

*Ingredients:                *
1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
lemon juice
4 large eggs
lots of nuts
1 bottle Vodka
2 cups of dried fruit

Sample the vodka to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the vodka again. To be sure it is the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink.

Repeat.

Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.

Add one teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point it's best to make sure the vodka is shtill OK.

Try another cup .... just in case. Turn off the mixerer.

Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit.

Pick fruit off floor.

Mix on the turner.

If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers pry it loose with a sdrewscriver.

Sample the vodka to check for tonsisticity.

Next, sift two cups of salt. Or something. Who careshz.

Check the vodka.

Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.

 Add one table.

Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find.

Greash the oven and wee in the fridge.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over.

 Don't forget to beat off the turner.

Finally,  throw the bowl through the window, finish the vodka

Fall into bed.

CHERRY MISTMAS!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


OMG, stay out of my way everybody! LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)

Me and my flannel lined stretch waist jeans will be there, Marie.  I get cold easily ... so these will be perfect.   lol​


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

It wouldn't be Christmas without my Christmas Fudge:


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)

I'll be baking about 6 of these Christmas Star Twisted Breads for everyone to enjoy.​


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Will this be enough (for starters)?   lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 141313


Looks very very tasty!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Me and my flannel lined stretch waist jeans will be there, Marie.  I get cold easily ... so these will be perfect.   lolView attachment 141307​


I love those!  I wish I had a few pair of those!


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 23, 2020)

Even if it is 40° outside in Australia most of us (older folk) sit down to something like this

but for dessert many of us will opt for a Christmas Pavlova


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

A little Stuffed Manicotti and some.....PIZZA, too.........


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> A little Stuffed Manicotti and some.....PIZZA, too.........
> 
> View attachment 141328
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

I thought I'd bring this, too, to have in our coffee later...


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2020)

I have about 20 bottles of Marilyn Merlot wine in the basement.  How many should I bring?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I have about 20 bottles of Marilyn Merlot wine in the basement.  How many should I bring?


24


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll be sure that a special spot awaits you, Tony... one at the very back of the line! LOL!


Well, I don't imbibe in either drugs or alcohol, nor do I smoke.  However, I did grow up in California in the 1960s, but fortunately grew out of that as I matured too.  Some folks got stuck in the 60s and never moved on.  In any case, those who do engage in the use of MJ, probably should go to the back of the line.  Those M and M (MJ munchies) can cause a real food shortage for those waiting in line behind such folks. 

Tony


----------



## MickaC (Dec 24, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Me and my flannel lined stretch waist jeans will be there, Marie.  I get cold easily ... so these will be perfect.   lolView attachment 141307​


I think we're all going to need stretch pants after this meal.........may not go home till it's all gone.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2020)

I’ll bring a big bowl of oyster dressing. OMG it’s so good.
I will dress up like Santa and in my bag there will lots of Jell-O shots.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Dec 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


@RadishRose that is SOME charcuterie board!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Merry Christmas Marie and people!
> 
> Here are my first contributions to the virtual Christmas Dinner:
> 
> ...


No Beano-O needed for me!

Beans and spice don't affect me at all.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Tortellini Alfredo and Shrimp Scampi (plus tofu for those who don't eat fish) coming from my Christmas table.    
Plus fixings for Mimosas!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Tortellini Alfredo and Shrimp Scampi (plus tofu for those who don't eat fish) coming from my Christmas table.
> Plus fixings for Mimosas!


Oh, I'll be waiting for you, Star! LOL!

Pasta and me go hand-in-hand! Yummy!


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No Beano-O needed for me!
> 
> Beans and spice don't affect me at all.


As we age and mature, we begin to realize that flatulence is a virtue.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> As we age and mature, we begin to realize that flatulence is a virtue.
> 
> Tony


Are you from planet Earth? LOL!


----------



## gennie (Dec 24, 2020)

Real country ham (yes, the salty kind) biscuits and ambrosia (true southern dish that serves as either a salad or a dessert).


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2020)

*Texas BBQ, potato salad, ranch beans, big wood burning fire with hot cocoa and ...*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 24, 2020)

On call with nursing job Christmas.  But let me drop off a batch of Lebkuchen (German Christmas cookies).  Y'all can put me together a 'to-go' plate and I'll warm it up between visits and think of you ")


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Merry Christmas Marie and people!
> 
> Here are my first contributions to the virtual Christmas Dinner:
> 
> ...


That bean salad is looking a little sickly without any sweet onion in it.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 24, 2020)

How about a homemade cannoli.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> How about a homemade cannoli.
> View attachment 141398


Yes please!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 24, 2020)

I will bring chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies, and brown sugar fudge. Some weed brownies also!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> I will bring chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies, and brown sugar fudge. Some weed brownies also!


Oh my... the chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies sound mouth-watering good!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh my... the chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies sound mouth-watering good!


   Thanks, they are yummy. Those and my lemon bars seem to be people’s favourite.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, they are yummy. Those and my lemon bars seem to be people’s favourite.


Did you say "_lemon_", I'm in!


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you from planet Earth? LOL!


Well, to be perfectly honest (politicians would say "transparent"), I have no idea where I was prior to being born.   

Tony


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I’ll bring a big bowl of oyster dressing. OMG it’s so good.
> I will dress up like Santa and in my bag there will lots of Jell-O shots.
> 
> View attachment 141369


I've got these for when we've had too many Jello shots. LOL


----------



## MickaC (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That bean salad is looking a little sickly without any sweet onion in it.


Onions are ifffffy sometimes.......make mine without onions.......but each to their own, Aunt Marg.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've got these for when we've had too many Jello shots. LOL
> View attachment 141414


GREAT THINKING.......


----------



## MickaC (Dec 24, 2020)

Forgot some of the favorites.....
Along with the first bunch of treasures i'm bringing.......
Broccoli and cranberry salad.........Bread sauce.........and.......can't go without good old fashioned Shortbread.

LOVE making all these treasures when there are ones to enjoy with.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That bean salad is looking a little sickly without any sweet onion in it.


Well then we'll have to add some.  I usually do.  I didn't get the greatest image--I'll get a better one so you don't have to worry!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Here @Aunt Marg is one with onion...I hope this meets your Highnesses approval now...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here @Aunt Marg is one with onion...I hope this meets your Highnesses approval now...
> 
> View attachment 141415


LOL!

Now you're talking! 

OMG, does that ever look delicious!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

MickaC said:


> *Onions are ifffffy sometimes*.......make mine without onions.......but each to their own, Aunt Marg.


Depends what side of the fence you're on. LOL! 

Onions, garlic, sour cream, dill, cabbage... these are a few of my favourite things.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


OMG,  that's to die for!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2020)

Anyone up for some potatoe pancakes??


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Anyone up for some potatoe pancakes??
> 
> View attachment 141448


I LOVE potato pancakes


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Anyone up for some potatoe pancakes??
> 
> View attachment 141448


Yes indeed!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Anyone up for some potatoe pancakes??
> 
> View attachment 141448


Sure, I love potatoes in All forms!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Anyone up for some potatoe pancakes??
> 
> View attachment 141448


Me. me, me, me, Always, mmmmm.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2020)

It’s Christmas Day here so we’ve just had our entree and waiting for the chicken and pork to finish cooking in our webber kettle BBQ 
Our entree was prawns / mango / avocado / tomato I make my own seafood sauce from low fat cream tomato sauce mustard ect as I don’t like bought version


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2020)

Pancetta Crisps with Goat Cheese and Figs


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> It’s Christmas Day here so we’ve just had our entree and waiting for the chicken and pork to finish cooking in our webber kettle BBQ
> Our entree was prawns / mango / avocado / tomato I make my own seafood sauce from low fat cream tomato sauce mustard ect as I don’t like bought version
> View attachment 141472


oh Yum, Kadee!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 24, 2020)

Here's something sweet to enjoy, friends ~ a Pavlova Christmas Tree.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I LOVE potato pancakes


I'm with you too........LOVE them.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Anyone up for some potatoe pancakes??
> 
> View attachment 141448


Haven't had them for like, forever........might have to make some......you've jogged my taste buds.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

More desert!  Caramel Chocolate Cream Puffs and More Cream Puffs!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2020)

*Sounds like it will be a great meal. We will all be stuffed.  Anyone want to submit some liquid refreshments?*


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2020)

Yummy @Ruthanne you know I tried and tried to make cream puffs when my children were young and failed every time .....my children called them mum’s ‘cream flats“


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2020)

What about some of my homemade brewed tea (Kombucha). @Marie5656 
I opened a bottle outside yesterday to “test it“ cause  I opened one inside a few days ago and ended up.with kombucha on the ceiling by the sink


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Sounds like it will be a great meal. We will all be stuffed.  Anyone want to submit some liquid refreshments?*


Yes.  I am bringing some Bailey's for one thing.  I may have posted a picture of it--to go in our coffee--for those who enjoy it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

I can supply some of this stuff...if anyone is interested....


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I can supply some of this stuff...if anyone is interested....
> 
> View attachment 141490
> 
> ...


Ruthanne, you are a real KEEPER!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2020)

RED VELVET BUNDT CAKE​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I can supply some of this stuff...if anyone is interested....
> 
> View attachment 141490
> 
> ...


Hope there is enough!!!! LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 25, 2020)

I brought presents...


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

My holiday meal -  Brussels sprouts, orange glazed chicken, homemade cranberry sauce and cornbread stuffing.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2020)

*Looks like everything is ready. Table is set....will stay up through all the world time zones.  Enjoy the day.

*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2020)

For dessert I’ll bring a cake...


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 25, 2020)

Reading through this thread, I must have gained 100 pounds, am feeling stuffed, kinda drunk, and I think I still smell the pot(luck). What can I say, it is nap time already! 

Tony


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 25, 2020)

Is Turkey not as popular for Christmas in the US? More for Thanksgiving?


----------



## jerry old (Dec 25, 2020)

Ate at Needshave banquet several times.
Currently 'resting,'  will wander to your spread as soon
as belly quits throbbing.

In the past i've found if you show up late and the other guest are leaving-you can take home 2 or 3 pounds
of leftovers.  I always carry a few styrofoam containers in car during holidays.
Load me down Marie, load me down.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 25, 2020)

For my Xmas dinner, I have made Moroccan lamb tagine with apricots, olives, and buttered almonds. Sooooo yummy. Of course, I will share. It is accompanied by Moroccan flatbread, used as a scoop to gather the tagine. I don’t have a traditional tagine pot, but a slow cooker/instant pot works very well. Please help me eat this wonderful concoction. I have 8 quarts of it!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Is Turkey not as popular for Christmas in the US? More for Thanksgiving?


More for Thanksgiving, I guess.  Growing up, my mom usually made a ham or a roast on Christmas.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2020)

@BlissfullyUnawareCanadian  .. We *always *had Turkey for Christmas.
Come to think of it, we didn't seem to observe Thanksgiving with a special dinner.


----------



## Jules (Dec 25, 2020)

RadishRose, I’ll take one of those Pomegranate Moscow Mules, please. I’m downright thirsty now.  I’m not driving tonight, so don’t spare any of the ingredients.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2020)

*This was a great dinner. Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> For my Xmas dinner, I have made Moroccan lamb tagine with apricots, olives, and buttered almonds. Sooooo yummy. Of course, I will share. It is accompanied by Moroccan flatbread, used as a scoop to gather the tagine. I don’t have a traditional tagine pot, but a slow cooker/instant pot works very well. Please help me eat this wonderful concoction. I have 8 quarts of it!


I will help you eat it Shalimar...Sounds delicious, too!  I love all of those ingredients.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 25, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> For my Xmas dinner, I have made Moroccan lamb tagine with apricots, olives, and buttered almonds. Sooooo yummy. Of course, I will share. It is accompanied by Moroccan flatbread, used as a scoop to gather the tagine. I don’t have a traditional tagine pot, but a slow cooker/instant pot works very well. Please help me eat this wonderful concoction. I have 8 quarts of it!


So, Shalimar...what is the best way to get to your house from Minneapolis?  You can't expect to make posts like that and not have people showing up at your door!   

Tony


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 25, 2020)

RadishRose, Your spread looks delicious, and like something I would really enjoy!

So, tell me...how are you making the pancetta crisps?  Do you layer the fig jam on the crisp after baking, then add the other ingredients?

I'll bring the wine!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I will help you eat it Shalimar...Sounds delicious, too!  I love all of those ingredients.


    Thanks so much, Ruth!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 25, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> So, Shalimar...what is the best way to get to your house from Minneapolis?  You can't expect to make posts like that and not have people showing up at your door!
> 
> Tony


   Hm. Since I am a mermaid witch, I shall send my best red glitter broom for you, Tony.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 25, 2020)

Very unhappy, mom isn't around any more to fix her famous Baked Dates Pudding !!!! Lordy I loved that stuff......


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 25, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Hm. Since I am a mermaid witch, I shall send my best red glitter broom for you, Tony.


Here is a song to send with your red glitter broom (instead of the "border to Mexico", it will be "the border to Canada" in this situation)...






Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 25, 2020)

To my gosh...I feel like a stuffed blimp!  You all really out did yourselves with the delicious food and I thank you. But before I waddle home, let us all enjoy a wee sip of the good stuff. I raise my glass to you all, please join me in a toast...

I drink to your health when I'm with you,
I drink to your health when I'm alone,
I drink to your health so often,
I'm starting to worry about my own!


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 25, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> To my gosh...I feel like a stuffed blimp!  You all really out did yourselves with the delicious food View attachment 141640and I thank you. But before I waddle home, let us all enjoy a wee sip of the good stuff. I raise my glass to you all, please join me in a toast...
> 
> I drink to your health when I'm with you,
> I drink to your health when I'm alone,
> ...


Well, there is a lot of winter remaining after the holidays are history.  My recommendation is to join the pistol club for the remainder of the winter:  Drink 'til twelve and pistol four.  If you can keep up, there is always spring and summer, and fall, and ...   

Tony


----------



## MickaC (Dec 26, 2020)

Did anyone notice that i didn't bring anything chocolate to the potluck. .


----------



## MickaC (Dec 26, 2020)

hawkdon said:


> Very unhappy, mom isn't around any more to fix her famous Baked Dates Pudding !!!! Lordy I loved that stuff......


Baked Date Pudding is awesome.
Have you ever tried steamed Carrot Pudding with Caramel Sauce........i make it every year.........to die for.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the party @Marie5656 . You're awesome!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Is Turkey not as popular for Christmas in the US? More for Thanksgiving?


Both, but some people will have a ham or a rib roast for Christmas.


----------

